# Anonymous geht gegen Kinderpornoring vor



## poiu (20. Oktober 2011)

Nachdem es  um Anonymous in letzter Zeit Stil geworden ist, hat die Hacker Gemeinschaft nun ein KiPo  Netzwerk gesprengt.

Die KiPo Tauschring hat sich im einem Privaten Netzwerk genannt Darknet verschanzt, der eigentlich für Außenstehende nicht zugänglich sei.

Nun veröffentlichte Anonymous die Informationen der KiPo Datenbank, die Links zu Bild & Videos, Chaträume, ... enthielt, aber auch einer halb tausend  Nutzernamen des Kinderpornorings "Lolita City".

Kurz Zeit später wurde ein Server mit KiPo Materialien entdeckt, als der Betreiber auf denn Hinweis nicht reagierte, löschte Anonymus die entsprechenden Dateien selbst. Jedoch wurde eine Sicherheitskopie wieder aufgespielt, darauf hin will Anonymus den Server vom Netz getrennt haben, wie das gelang steht leider nicht in der Quelle 



Quelle:

"Größte Sammlung im Internet": Anonymous sprengt Kinderpornoring - n-tv.de

Primärquelle?! nicht überprüft ->  
http://pastebin.com/u/opdarknet


Grüße
poiu


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2011)

ein hoch auf anonymous.. 

ich hoffe auch die bleiben bei solchen sachen dran und zerschlagen diese art von netzwerken!!!!!!

egal wie dies rechtlich zu bewerten ist (ich bin jura-student und aus dieser warte ist es bedenklich wie anonymous teilweise vorgeht, *aber* ich kenne kein pardon für kinderschänder und pädophile)

grüße


----------



## Rizzard (20. Oktober 2011)

Endlich haben die Anos mal was sinnvolles geleistet. Die meisten ihrer Taten finde ich nicht in Ordnung, aber DAS ist endlich mal verständlich und sinnvoll.


----------



## RapToX (20. Oktober 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Endlich haben die Anos mal was sinnvolles geleistet. Die meisten ihrer Taten finde ich nicht in Ordnung, aber DAS ist endlich mal verständlich und sinnvoll.


 so sehe ich das auch


----------



## plaGGy (20. Oktober 2011)

jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Das wäre doch mal was vernünftiges.
Anstatt immer nur behörden zu hacken, was im Grunde auch den normalen Menschen betrifft und vor allem Steuergeld kostet.
Damit helfen diese Deppen keinem Menschen!

Aber sowas hier hat meine vollste Zustimmung. 

KiPos sind


----------



## hotfirefox (20. Oktober 2011)

Weiter so Anonymous!


----------



## Hademe (20. Oktober 2011)

Weiter so, und vorallem die vollen Namen dieser Idioten im Netz veröffentlichen!!!


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

Hademe schrieb:


> Weiter so, und vorallem die vollen Namen dieser Idioten im Netz veröffentlichen!!!


 Jepp öffentlich brandmarken!!


----------



## butter_milch (20. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Jepp öffentlich brandmarken!!


 
So siehts aus. Alles andere zieht nicht. Man sollte auch den Betreiber bloßstellen.


----------



## Legacyy (20. Oktober 2011)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> ein hoch auf anonymous..


  Geniale Aktion, endlich was sinnvolles 
Die hätten dabei gleich das ganze DarkNet lahmlegen sollen


----------



## lunar19 (20. Oktober 2011)

Super Aktion! 

Das was die Behörden nicht machen oder dürfen machen die einfach, es gibt schon Vorteile bei nicht regulierten Gruppen


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> So siehts aus. Alles andere zieht nicht. Man sollte auch den Betreiber bloßstellen.


 
Die Betreiber gehören mind. genauso bestraft, wie die Pädophilen! Wie kann man nur so einem gesellschaftlichen Abschaum mithelfen!


----------



## locoHC (20. Oktober 2011)

Der eine Text auf Pastebin ist auch ganz gut gemacht:
[frei übersetzt] Die Jagdsaison für Bären ist vorbei und Anonymous hat den Pedobear abgeschossen


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2011)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Super Aktion!
> 
> Das was die  Behörden nicht machen oder dürfen machen die einfach, es gibt schon  Vorteile bei nicht regulierten Gruppen


 


aber auch nachteile, dass sollte man nicht übersehen!!

wobei dies für diese aktion nicht zu trifft - *weg mit kinderpornoringen!!!!!*


----------



## Adam West (20. Oktober 2011)

_PeG_ schrieb:


> aber auch nachteile, dass sollte man nicht übersehen!!
> 
> wobei dies für diese aktion nicht zu trifft - *weg mit kinderpornoringen!!!!!*


 
Weg mit den Pedos!!in eine dunkle stinkende Zelle, weg damit!


----------



## AeroX (20. Oktober 2011)

Starke Leistung und schönes Ding von denen! 

Wenn sie nur öfter solche dinge tun würden..


----------



## Oromus (20. Oktober 2011)

Endlich kümmert sich mal jemand richtig um solche Dinge. 

Anonymous weiter so im Kampf gegen Kinderpornoringe.


----------



## El Sativa (20. Oktober 2011)

ist zwar auch illegal was die da gemacht haben, aber weiter so.....und versucht herauszufinden, wer dahinter steckt und veröffentlicht mal namen und adressen von den schändern.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (20. Oktober 2011)

Passt genau zu dem Thread von lan_party 
Da ging es darum, ob Hacker ein Segen oder eine Qual sind. Da wurde auch gesagt die Hacker sollten mal sowas machen.


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2011)

El Sativa schrieb:


> ist zwar auch illegal was die da gemacht haben,  aber weiter so.....und versucht herauszufinden, wer dahinter steckt und  veröffentlicht mal namen und adressen von den schändern.


 


und dann?? selbstjustiz??

nee nee.. eventuelle daten wie namen, adressen usw. sollten der staatsanwaltschaft zu gespielt werden!! bitte nicht vergessen, dass wir ein rechtsstaatsprinzip in deutschland haben..

*
meine kurze ausführung soll nicht bedeuten, dass ich irgendwie sympathie für solche armen würste habe!! stehe dazu, dass man kinderschänder und vergewaltiger im allgemeinen viel härter bestrafen sollte!!*


----------



## Norisk699 (20. Oktober 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Jepp öffentlich brandmarken!!


 
Ja!

Führen wir den Pranger wieder ein


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Oktober 2011)

Kein Pranger, nicht öffentlich bloßstellen. Einfach ne Anzeige gegen...wegen Kindersmissbrauchs. Und die Daten - so blöd das ist - nicht einfach löschen, sondern - zumindest das wichtigeste - speichern und als Beweismaterial bereitstellen.
Beim Provider seh ich das allerdings ein wenig anders. Da es keine Person (höchstens juristisch) ist, an der man Selbstjustiz ausüben könnte, gehört deren Namen veröffentlicht.

Ansonsten ist das die erste richtige - wenn auch immer noch illegale - Aktion, seit dieser verstärkte Trubel um die Hacker vor etwa einem Jahr losging.
In die Richtung darf es gerne weitergehen.

EDIT

Genau, das führt nur zu Selbstjustiz. Wir leben hier eigentlich immer noch in einem Rechtsstaat.
Abgesehen davon: Pedos, die selbst noch nicht aktiv geworden sind, sind  gut heilbar, sprich, sie sprechen hervorragend auf Therapiemöglichkeiten  an. Quelle: Man braucht nur nach "Therapie Pädophil" zu Googlen.
Ich bin dann doch genug Humanist und Philanthrop, ihnen zumindest die  Chance zu zu gestehen, das sie resozialisiert werden und sich als  wertvolles und verantwortungsvolles Mitglied der Gesellschaft beweisen  können. Schaffen sie das nicht, kann man sie immer noch in ein dunkles  Kellerloch verbannen oder den Namen in der Nachbarschaft  veröffentlichen, damit die Eltern der Umgebung gewarnt sind.


----------



## lunar19 (20. Oktober 2011)

> Kein Pranger, nicht öffentlich bloßstellen[...]



Warum nicht?


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2011)

weil selbstjustiz in solchen sachen leider rein gar nichts bringt!!


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Oktober 2011)

An dieser Stelle mache ich den Thread - wie schon zuvor diverse andere KiPo-Threads - dicht.

Es ist immer wieder interessant zu sehen, wie binnen Minuten die meisten User geltendes Recht, angemessene Ausdrucksweise und Objektivität über Bord werfen und dafür gerne wieder mittelalterliche Verhältnisse herstellen wollen.

-CLOSED-


----------

